# grill and questions about the 'slow n sear' product



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking to replace my grill. My old grill died, it was a cheap sub 100 USD no name gas. Long story short I am wanting to do some smoked ribs along with either a brisket or pork shoulder in mid november.

I am not wanting to invest a huge amount of money so I am considering purchasing a Weber 22 or 26 inch charcoal grill. I have been told that the 'best' accessory for the weber is the 'slow n sear'. I wanted to see if anyone else uses this product and if you would recommend that I purchase it.

My plan *WAS *to purchase the weber and simply pile the coals up on one side and place the meat on the other (2 zone) while using a pan of water above the coals to reduce and control the heat . Ive heard that the slow n sear allows for much better temp control however.

People have told me that the weber summit charcoal is pretty awesome ... but its close to 2k. Evidently this is Weber's product to compete with the Green egg.

Any thoughts or comments?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

You have the right idea!  I smoke on my kettle all the time.  In fact I've done entire BBQ competitions on weber kettles.  

22" is all you need at home unless you are cooking for a crowd regularly.  I have the smokenator and it does basically the same thing as your slow and sear.  On the cheap side, 2 firebricks will work just as well, maybe better because of the insulation.

FORGET the water pan to control heat.  You need to control heat by learning to

1) start the fire properly with a few small hot coals.  You want a small clean fire, not a lot of half lit coals making dirty smoke and food that tastes like a chimney  

2) use the air vents to limit oxygen

The water pan makes too much humidity and slows down your coals from burning cleanly - don't do it


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree the Weber Kettle is a good choice and the slow and sear is unnecessary (and expensive). When I smoke I make a "fuse" of coals around the perimeter of the kettle so a few coals burn at a time. After you get the coals started, put a couple handfuls of wood chips on the hot coals for the first hour or so.





  








bee514a861016db8c471b9f661f35280.jpg




__
Hank


__
Oct 12, 2016


----------

